# Highland Ski Area (NH) To Be Reborn as Mtn Bike Area on June 30th!



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2006)

Got word of this from the folks at NELSAP.  *this video* was mentioned in a thread there and posted on Broken Spoke forums.  Pretty frickin' sweet!  Lift served biking....check out those ramps/elements!


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 27, 2006)

looks sweet. too bad the lift there used to take about ten minutes to get to the top for about a 30 second gs ski course.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 27, 2006)

for those unfamiliar with this area, keep an eye out if you are driving I-93. it is visible just south of the laconia/tilton exit, you can see it from the highway.


----------



## salida (Jun 27, 2006)

Applied for a job here, didn't end up taking it due to other things going on... really neat renovation of the base lodge, not to mention the ontrail modifications they have made for mountain biking.  This place is really going to rock!  They ran the lifts last weekend for an unoffical opening.

http://www.highlandmountain.com/


----------



## eatskisleep (Jun 27, 2006)

I've been wanting to go for awhile. The place looks great.


----------

